# Valenite inserts - what is the holder for these?



## Alan H. (Mar 17, 2017)

My son acquired a bunch of these Valenite inserts (VIPV).   Looking for a holder, I called Valenite (Walter) and inquired.  They say they haven't made them in a number of years and had no answers or advice for me.  Meanwhile, we have boxes of them and they look really good.  Reminds me of a Dorian parting tool I have. 

Any advice on how to identify and find a holder or two?


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 17, 2017)

Here are some more of the same family (VIPV) but 1/4" wide.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 17, 2017)

Sounds like Walter did not give you the answer you wanted to hear.

That insert looks like it sets flat or parallel with the bottom of the blade.  So with that in mind start scanning the internet/eBay for a blade that fits this description.  And yes, it will be a hit and miss until you find one that will work.  And you might get lucky and find some old Valenite blades out there, too.


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 17, 2017)

Ken, I wanted Walter/Valenite help me ID a holder!   

Yeap, I have done a lot of searching on the net to ID and find a holder without success.  I have not had any luck so I decided to inquire here.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 17, 2017)

I think I have a old Valenite catalog in my file cabinet.  I'll see if there is anything listed that could help you out with tomorrow.  Ken


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2017)

I checked my 2007 Valenite Turning catalog & it does not list that style of insert for parting/grooving so it must be older.

Searched online & came across Valenite VCut series holders that accept VIPV inserts. Seems like VIMC & VIMJ inserts are interchangeable so that may help with your search.

Checked ebay & came across this LH holder as an example. Unfortunately I'm not familar with their holder designations though (what size holder for what size inserts).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331004852625?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks Ken and Will 

Will, that LH holder is a hoss!  It is a 1" tool!  That would take a little shaving to fit my little 5/8" BXA setup. Meanwhile did some searching with your tip on "Valenite VCut" and that may lead me to something.  I found one that appears may fit the larger of the two sizes we have.  I am going to dig deeper.  It may be worth the 20 bucks to give it a try since we have a few boxes of these inserts.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 18, 2017)

Alan,

I can't find this particular style in my books.  And my book goes back to about 2003.  I threw out all of my old stuff long ago, what a mistake that was.

Along with the holder Will found above, I notice a couple others that poped up along with it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VH106-80R-4...ac6deb1&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=370255535686

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VH101-32-6-...795adbe&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=3&sd=401289195796

Here's a boring bar that may handle one of the inserts.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentine-C...de2b1f7&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=370255535686

Ken


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 20, 2017)

Alan H said:


> Thanks Ken and Will . . . . . . . . . . . .  .   I found one that appears may fit the larger of the two sizes we have.  I am going to dig deeper.  It may be worth the 20 bucks to give it a try since we have a few boxes of these inserts.


I sent the owner a note and they replied that this one is 1.2025 inches wide.  That of course is too big for a BXA holder.   I am coming to the conclusion that these inserts (like many) weren't intended for a 1340 lathe.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 20, 2017)

Alan H said:


> I am coming to the conclusion that these inserts (like many) weren't intended for a 1340 lathe.



That 1/4" insert is a hefty insert which is 6.3mm, you'll need a big lathe for using that for parting. You might get away with some light grooving.

For a BXA size lathe a 2-3mm wide insert for grooving is ideal. My main grooving insert is 3/32" for my 1236 w/ BXA. 1/8" is my widest but I rarely use it.


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 20, 2017)

Will, agreed - I was hoping to do some grooving with it.  But I guess I will be abandoning the idea now and moving on to other studies!


----------



## ewkearns (Mar 20, 2017)

Check page 265. You *might* find a Ingersol holder that will fit the lathe *and* the insert.....

They are TIPV, now....

http://www.ingersoll-imc.com/en/products/CAT-011_T-Clamp.pdf


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 20, 2017)

You can get an oversize tool holder for bxa that holds 3/4" tools. the 1' could be milled off the bottom.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Chang...581540?hash=item4632c68464:g:SpoAAOSwm8VUxlZc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331004852625?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 20, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> You can get an oversize tool holder for bxa that holds 3/4" tools. the 1' could be milled off the bottom.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Chang...581540?hash=item4632c68464:g:SpoAAOSwm8VUxlZc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331004852625?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Found this in my box



Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 20, 2017)

ewkearns said:


> Check page 265. You *might* find a Ingersol holder that will fit the lathe *and* the insert.....
> 
> They are TIPV, now....
> 
> http://www.ingersoll-imc.com/en/products/CAT-011_T-Clamp.pdf


Thanks EW for finding this for me.

I went thru the catalog and found the Ingersoll holder spec. for the smaller of the two inserts.
The larger insert requires a much larger holder and is out for the BXA size lathe.

The Ingersoll holder for the smaller Valenite insert above and would fit a BXA system.  It is Ingersoll no. THL201103 from their Taegu line.  Now to find one!


----------



## 682bear (Mar 21, 2017)

That insert looks like one that I use at work occasionally... if it is the same size, Kennemetal still makes the inserts and the holders...

If you can provide a few more dimensions, such as the height and width of the back end of the insert, I can check and see if it is similar to the Kennemetal inserts.

If it is, I may be able to give you a part number for the holder.

I won't be back at work until Saturday night, though...

-Bear


----------



## scrdmgl (Oct 22, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Alan,
> 
> I can't find this particular style in my books.  And my book goes back to about 2003.  I threw out all of my old stuff long ago, what a mistake that was.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken:

I'm trying to identify a discontinued Valenite Insert Cartridge of which I bought a batch, with the intention of using them in a Trepanning Boring Tool and also a Circular Flycutter with multiple indexable inserts. The inserts that came with the tool are square IC 3/8" x 1/8" thick 6 Deg angle no hole. The original recipient or carrier of this cartridge, is unkown to me and all efforts to identify it have failed, including a request to Walter Valenite which did not even merit an answer from them (no comment).
I send you some pictures of it for possible ID. You can connect with me at   scrdmgl@gmail.com

Regards

George


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 22, 2017)

The insert is a SPG32x. 

That cartridge I'm sure is obsolete.  Square insert tooling has pretty much been replaced with CCMT or CNMG kind of insert, or "W" trigon style of insert.  As for replacement cartridges, I doubt anyone has them or one that is close.  Might try Kennametal and Iscar may be another source.  Cartridge tooling like this is becoming obsolete with newer technology tooling.

Ken


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 22, 2017)

I've got some of those carts, for 322 triangles, left over from the '70s.  a bunch of inserts for them, too, they'r too heavy duty for any work I do. They were used in boring the ID's of brake discs, for the bearing seats. With the two adjustment screws, they're pretty handy.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Oct 22, 2017)

Parting and OD grooving, have at it. Push such a tool hard.


----------



## rjredline (Oct 22, 2017)

Alan H said:


> Here are some more of the same family (VIPV) but 1/4" wide.
> View attachment 229022


Isca or Manchester make holders for those.


----------



## rjredline (Oct 22, 2017)

rjredline said:


> Isca or Manchester make holders for those.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Oct 22, 2017)

Using a Manchester/Widia face grooving tool for these parts, excellent tooling for such work. I did blow one up however but that  was my fault.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 22, 2017)

Guys, yaw are replying to a old post on the part off inserts.  Another poster resurrected the post asking about the cartridge type tools that use a SPG32x type of insert.  Okay?


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Oct 22, 2017)

This does not make a conversation about relevant tooling and methods of producing something any less useful regardless of how old it may be. Okay.

If not feel free to chastise me for my ignorance, otherwise bugger off mate.


----------

